# How do I process this film?



## dsayed (Oct 5, 2009)

Whilst back in the UK recently, I came across two old rolls of exposed 35mm colour print film. One was clearly marked C41. The other has no processing information. The only thing on it is "Dixons Colorprint 2". The address for processing is Dixons Colour Labs in Hertfordshire, England, which is apparently the same outfit as Truprint.
Does anyone know how I would get this processed?


----------



## Flash Harry (Oct 6, 2009)

C41


----------



## compur (Oct 6, 2009)

C-41 has been the standard color print film process for decades so your Dixons film is likely to also be C-41.


----------

